
What Bill Gates is afraid of - xmpir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEMKudv5p0#t=23
======
inetsee
Link to the story (if you'd rather read it than listen to Bill Gates talk
about it). "[http://www.vox.com/2015/5/27/8660249/gates-flu-
pandemic"](http://www.vox.com/2015/5/27/8660249/gates-flu-pandemic")

